# Membership / discount cards.



## Admin (Jan 18, 2012)

I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.

I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.

So please vote in the poll to give your opinion on having a card.

I would also like to know who you would like discounts from, that way I can approach the companies and use our bulk buying power to hopefully get us a bit of a discount.

I do have to consider the extra work load on myself but I think it could be worth it in the long run.

Phil


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 18, 2012)

*Towsure etc.*

Hi Phil,

All the main players really,Towsure,Leisure sell direct etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would be quite happy to offer such a facility, we already offer a discount on our website.

Peter


----------



## styhead70 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Discounts*

I get discounts already through my dayjob, but also through my SaR work, and because I am a BMC member, so generally if I need something I can find 10-15% off on one of these cards. However, it's oly really worthwhile on big purchses, or where something is diffuclt to find cheaper online because the cost of postage is prohibitive.


----------



## garpusmentus (Jan 18, 2012)

How about at Camper Van Parts & Accessories For VW - T2 Parts, T25 Parts, T4 Parts, T5 Parts, Beetle Parts - Your One Stop Shop :: Just Kampers


----------



## sturgis (Jan 18, 2012)

*Discount....Good Idea*



maldwyn said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> All the main players really,Towsure,Leisure sell direct etc etc.



Maybe Esso,BP etc....lol...hahahahahaha!


----------



## tommytransit (Jan 18, 2012)

Phil said:


> I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.
> 
> I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.
> 
> ...



hi Phil

good idea i vote yes, and can offer a discount on mot's if that would help all members, 2 stations, one in north east and one in dudley near birmingham. let me know if you would like more details

                                                  tommy


----------



## cuthyb (Jan 18, 2012)

Phil said:


> I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.
> 
> I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.
> 
> ...



Hi Phil
   In these times any discount is welcome.  Company's like :- Riverside Leisure
                                                                                  Towsure
                                                                                  Leisure Direct
                                                                                  O'Leary's


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jan 18, 2012)

Lots of other sites/clubs have discounts and I belong to a few so not worried.
Depends on if you feel you need one to "keep up with the jones"
The usual suspects no doubt would provide a small discount...
ferries, road pro etc


----------



## jacksatlast (Jan 18, 2012)

*membership / discount card for full members.*

Great idea Phil

Maybe try ATS Tyre bods, Elecsol Batteries makers etc.

Love the idea of an iPhone App and maybe just maybe an iPad version.
Have real trouble using wild camping on the iPad due to always having to re do email KMZ file

Otherwise love it.

Must get round to adding in a couple of spots we found this winter. Just need to find out how to do it!!!

Great site and thank you for all your hard work

jackie


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 18, 2012)

Ferry operators?

Breakdown cover - at the moment I belong to the C&CC purely to have restrictions of vehicle size lifted by the RAC ...

Would the RAC do the same for us?


----------



## bumperman (Jan 18, 2012)

*Discount Card*

Yes, I'd be interested in the card.

Re: the iphone app - will it also be available for other mobile 'phones?

thanks

bumperman


----------



## Techno100 (Jan 18, 2012)

If its a genuine discount, percentages mean nothing really. A price beater promise exclusive to members would be worthwhile and genuine. As has been said discounts are usually off normal selling price and I can always find lower by at least 10% with a google.


----------



## samthdog (Jan 18, 2012)

*discount*

​


Phil said:


> I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.
> 
> I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the effort,thanks Phil. How about outdoor clothing companies/Craghoppers/ Go Outdoors etc.

Thanks

Chris (Samthdog)


----------



## Justjack (Jan 18, 2012)

Great idea. Go Outdoors is a good one for us.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 18, 2012)

What about insurance? my insurance company gave me a 25% discount on my annual premium if i registered with a new camping club, it was free to register, just a thought


----------



## lotty (Jan 18, 2012)

Good idea Phil,
I would be interested in discount on things like,
Tyres, parts/accesories, garage services (habitation checks etc) , Outdoor shops (clothes, walking boots etc), Insurance, breakdown cover

Lotty
x


----------



## Hobbsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Totally feeling the discount card, i think it should be for the ferry crossings, break down covers, may national tyre centres, towsure and similar companies but as mentioned previuosly, i dont think it would be worth while for any of the other smaller purchases type of shops. Also as mentioned above, thanks for the hard work, I think we all appreciate it!


----------



## howard (Jan 18, 2012)

*howard*

Great idea for a discount card,think it has already been mentioned by other members about who are the main players to approach.


----------



## viclin (Jan 18, 2012)

*viclin*

I agree with Hobbsy and also want to thank you for all your hard work


----------



## andy125 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Offers*

Hi why not just have a page of company's that offer discounts to members in your member restricted area  
You could put us on it we would give 10% discount to members on our Aber Campervan hire site 
Regards Andy


----------



## motorhomevalet (Jan 18, 2012)

Great Idea Phil I would be prepared to offer a discount on full valets


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Phil.
I work for a large group of independant Builders Merchants and I am sure I can sort it out for them to accept WC discount cards against building  and gardening goods..........Jeff


----------



## Ste (Jan 18, 2012)

How about a Wild Camping Fuel Card? 

Think we're all agreed a discount card would be a good idea. Would be good to hear what the companies say. In my experience of them, they usually offer discounts on the stuff you never want or can't achieve. 

Ideal items for myself would be fuel/gas bottles, tyres, blue stuff for the loo, tons of midge repellant & leisure batteries. And my favourite would be CalMac ferries (even if its only for Mull & Outer Hebs)


----------



## Jimmy B (Jan 18, 2012)

*Membership discount*

Being a member of the Camping and Caravaning I get 5% discount at Towsure


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2012)

There are loads of ways of getting cheaper prices and reducing costs. I use cash back websites, trawl through the internet doing searches etc. I would think any club with a decent membership would attract a discount from any number of suppliers, saves them doing so much marketing. I am less sure about how much it would save if you are the sort of person who seeks out bargains though, good for those who don't have the time, tenacity or who just can't be bothered though.
Good idea I voted yes.:cheers:


----------



## curlytail (Jan 18, 2012)

*Discount card*

Not wishing to sound negative as a card may be useful to some people however like Basildog I find that often those offerring discount are usually expensive anyway and the even after the discount it is often possible to find somewhere else cheaper.
Dave


----------



## deanotic (Jan 18, 2012)

Its a great idea to have some sort of membership card , maybe you could charge a nominal fee for the card and issue all card holders with a couple of stickers for the motor home too :yeahthat:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats to lose? I vote yes.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 18, 2012)

I said "not bothered" as I don't think many of the "discounts" on offer are genuine. The product is overpriced by 10% and the discount offer is simply a marketing tool to bring in more business.

So frequently, they'll give you a discount if you ask anyway. 

Or some discounts are factored in. For example for insurance if you go through the discount code route they'll give you £500 quote and if you go through the normal route they give you £510 quote. It's supposed to be a 10% discount. They give you that in the paperwork, but they just start from a different place when pricing it. It's difficult to prove anything to the contrary as they have all the figures and arguments about new business or new money in the market at their disposal.


----------



## sueperstarring (Jan 18, 2012)

bumperman said:


> Yes, I'd be interested in the card.
> 
> Re: the iphone app - will it also be available for other mobile 'phones?
> 
> ...




Good point...I'm pretty sure Android phones outnumber Apple by something like 3:1 :/ - me being in the majority lol so I'm VERY interested in an Android app if one becomes available...at a discount obviously :lol-061:


----------



## Devadave (Jan 19, 2012)

*I voted not bothered*

I voted not bothered due to I enjoy spending time on tinterweb to search out bargains, finding more and more I use Amazon....they seem to be the modern version of Woolies! as in they sell most things, the prices do change daily so keep looking till i find a price im happy to pay!:cheers:

look at how many Travel agents there are now, or high street insurance companies?

Just my opinion and it suits my way of life...:ninja:


----------



## amazingskippy (Jan 19, 2012)

*discount card*

Discount card good idea. Ferries, Towsure...any you can get hold of ;-)


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 19, 2012)

*Discounts*

Hi Phil

Sounds good We are all looking for the best prices for our Motorhomes and life style. I think the Wildcamping members are a good target sector for any suppliers that are out there and we can compare service's and blog the site to advise members on both
good and poor deals well done Phil I'm for it.

Regards Snowbirds.





Phil said:


> I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.
> 
> I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 19, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I said "not bothered" as I don't think many of the "discounts" on offer are genuine. The product is overpriced by 10% and the discount offer is simply a marketing tool to bring in more business.
> .



Prices on my website are same as in retail shop, no difference unless there is a hiccup. 

Delivery costs are capped at max £6-95 for courier deliveries and free on orders over £150

Peter


----------



## vince (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool Idea


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2012)

I think that you're going to do a lot of work for very little or no result. This forum's membership simply isn't big enough to persuade most retailers to go to the trouble of putting in a system so that W.C. members can get a discount.

Let's assume that I'm a retailer in northern England (which I am as it happens) and you approach me with a request to offer a discount to your members. My first question will be "How many members do you have who will have this card?". Presumably you'll be honest and say "About four or five hundred" and that's assuming a big increase in those who have voted.

So I say "So I can assume from that, that in the NW of England I may have about 100 of your members?"

Well, I'm sorry, but I'd need a lot more than that to persuade me to go to all the trouble of putting in the necessary system so that my staff can deal with it quickly.

Also, how will you handle purchases made online or on the telephone? How is the retailer going to know that the person buying his widget is actually a member and has a bona fide card?

And next thing, I get a phone call from the northern branch of the Tent Camping Association and then the Lancashire Trout Fishers Club all asking me to give their members a discount. Where will it all end?

It's thoughtful of you to try to get a benefit for your members but I really do believe that you may well have to do a large amount of work for no real result. Save your energies for this site!


----------



## ostersund (Jan 19, 2012)

*cross channel ferry discount*



Phil said:


> I am exploring the possibility of a membership / discount card for full members.
> 
> I am guessing that pretty much everyone will want a card if it gives them access to discounts.
> 
> ...



  I would suggest a approach to DFDS for a member discount as so many motorhomes/campers travel across the channel & this company has just
  increased its fares.


----------



## hdeagle (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the card would be a good idea. Surely any discount is better than no discount !
Thanks for the hard work you put in. :goodluck:


----------



## fofeg101 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a life member of a lightweight camping & cycle camping club I get 15% off at Cotswold Outdoors. It makes Cotswold prices comparable with Go Outdoors, but I don't have to buy a discount card or drive 40 miles up the motorway to the store.


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 22, 2012)

Discounts are always very very welcome - great idea   I too love to trawl the interwebby for bargains and always put in the research time. However, it's always good to know that a club membership gives me a little more purchasing power on the high street. After all, we still love to window shop in the real world too, especially when bimbling around new places that we're visiting in our motorhome     Many thanks for all your efforts on our behalf


----------



## scampa (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I've voted "Yes" because if a discount card was available, I'd be happy to use it!  Suggested outlets would be as previous comments on here, basically anywhere that retails motorhome, camping or outdoor products etc., especially the regular consumable items. I fully appreciate the extra trouble and effort this would mean for Phil, so I wouldn't be too upset if he decided not to go ahead with the idea. I think we should also try to negotiate a discount for Northerners retail outlets, as he makes it sound more of a challenge! (Only pulling your leg Northerner!).


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 23, 2012)

Phil'

great minds think alike.

I've been negotiating with a local company for such discounts.

Got free postage and extras thrown in.

Please call or mail me so that we can get organised.

They specified only full members to get discount.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 24, 2012)

How about Maplin? Useful for electrical bits n' bobs. They're already a good bit cheaper than "specialist" Motorhome shops for stuff like micrswitches, bulbs, fuses etc. but a discount would be even better!!
Possibly even the dreaded Halfords and Screwfux - good ranges of products but a bit overpriced.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 26, 2012)

Gas-It in Caernarfon are giving free P&P and European adapters if you purchase a refillable bottle/tank

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/16481-change-refillable-gas-10-mins-totaly-legal-legit-offer-wildcamp-members.html


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2012)

Probably already mentioned, but how about ferries and eurotunnel, any motorhome spares accesory retailers or other leisure activities.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a battery from Alpha Batteries last year, and they sent me a £5 off voucher for my next purchase.

Perhaps they, or another battery supplier e.g Tayna, might do the same for a discount card holder.

We all buy batteries - for our 'vans and our cars - and it would be a great help if we could get a significant discount in the future.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 1, 2012)

I always %99 of the time successfully find and buy off the best priced seller so a further discount is simply a dream.Discount cards usually just lead to you buying from a high price seller who'll easily knock a bit off. 
So IMHO not worth swapping for a bit of skill with google


----------



## Admin (Feb 1, 2012)

I am just finalising the designs for the cards. They will be membership and discount cards.
The discounts will build up as time goes.

I am setting up a support ticket system and when that is done and the stickers arrive, members will be able to request a card if they are a full member.

Phil


----------



## gary2610 (Feb 7, 2012)

dont know if this has been talked about but what about some where like kwik fit and they are all over the country ?
sorry if someone has all ready posted this


----------



## Techno100 (Apr 1, 2012)

So leading on from another thread, is there a forum discount with gasit? or is it a secret mason's code :rolleyes2:


----------



## Techno100 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm considering a second 6kg bottle with hose T and propane to butane adapter but must arrive Wednesday latest. A discount would swing it lol


----------



## mustardseed (Apr 2, 2012)

jeffmossy said:


> Hi Phil.
> I work for a large group of independant Builders Merchants and I am sure I can sort it out for them to accept WC discount cards against building  and gardening goods..........Jeff



That sounds great!
But when I go to Builders' Merchants I expect to get stuff at Trade anyway (even if I have to argue about it lol), and since our local one got taken over by Buildbase there seems to be a lot less leeway for different prices and I'm told almost everyone gets "Trade" so would that actually be of any benefit?

Would love a discount from B & Q though (as someone above said, they are far from the cheapest for everything, but are used frequently for some things in the trade as they do have very good offers on at times), and for Screwfix and Toolstation.
What about discount on m'ship of those dreaded clubs with the C's in their names for those who want to join them?  And of course any discount on insurance would be welcome.


----------

